# Multimetro del chino



## jonnyChispas (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola ha todos.

Me compre un multimetro digital en el chino . parece ser bastante funcional, calcula bien el voltage, pero el problema lo tengo cuan mido en amperios, he revisado el fusible incluso e resoldado los puntos ya que no tenian conductividad pero sigue sin medirme.
Sabeis si puedo arreglarlo de algun modo o talvez es que paso algo por alto? 

lo doy por muerto?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 18, 2011)

y como lo conectas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2011)

jonnyChispas dijo:


> Me compre *un multimetro en el chino digital*.


  
Quien es el digital???  
El multímetro o el chino....?


----------



## jonnyChispas (Abr 18, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Quien es el digital???
> El multímetro o el chino....?



ponle una ,

me compre un multimetro en el chino, digital...c
creo que no se entendia tan mal

te hago dibujito


----------



## El Pelado (Abr 18, 2011)

Me anoto, lo leí de corrido, "Chino digital" SU casa de electronica jej! Fuera de broma, no tiene mucho para revisar, si lo conectaste bien y no marca...RIP, no da ni para reclamarle al "Chino digital"


----------



## DSP (Abr 18, 2011)

¿Hay una tienda de electronica que se llame "el chino" ?

Quizas quisiste decir: "me compre un multimetro digital chino"

Tampoco entendí.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 18, 2011)

jonnyChispas dijo:


> ponle una ,
> 
> me compre un multimetro en el chino, digital...c
> creo que no se entendia tan mal
> ...




Mira nada más 
El que debió ponerle una Coma a la oración debería de haber sido usted.
Así que ganas de contestar me dan...       :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2011)

jonnyChispas dijo:


> ponle una ,
> 
> me compre un multimetro en el chino, digital...c
> creo que no se entendia tan mal


Ufffff....que complicado! No era mejor poner "*me compré un multímetro digital en el chino*"?
De todas formas, como dice El Pelado....dalo por muerto, aunque es una buena oportunidad para tratar de averiguar por qué no anda


----------



## jonnyChispas (Abr 18, 2011)

ya tienen el post editado perdonen mi analfabetismo, creo que mido bien.

cable rojo a 20 A cable negro a COM. 
pila de 9V conecta resistencia y led el cable rojo se conecta al fina del led y el negro al cable negativo.
se enciende el led pero aun cambiando la escala de los amperios sale 0


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 18, 2011)

¿No lo conectarías en paralelo en vez de en serie con la intensidad a medir? Si es así, poco podrás hacer. Píllate algo mejor, una inversión inicial y te durará. También un manual de sintaxis, ya que NUNCA un complemento del nombre (CN) puede ir fuera del sintagma nominal (SN) a cuyo núcleo complementa, ya que estaría complementando al sustantivo al que acompañase, como en tu caso "chino", excepto si es explicativo (va entre comas), que no sería tu caso.

Josefe17

Edito un minuto más tarde, mira a ver la ruleta si es un falso contacto. Mira a ver si mide ohmios también.


----------



## gca (Abr 18, 2011)

Se conecta en serie entre la alimentacion y el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## jonnyChispas (Abr 18, 2011)

no tampoco mide resistencias, solo una de 1k3.
y de verdad no creo que haya que ofender a nadie por un HerroR ortografico


----------



## gca (Abr 18, 2011)

Bueno tenes un voltimetro entonces .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

Y si vas a medir 20 miliamperes , o sea 20 milésimas de un Ampere . . . 

¿ No crees que deberías usar una escala mas baja  ?

Eso es como querer pesar una aspirina en una balanza para camiones


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 18, 2011)

Lo de la resistencia me descoloca, sólo 1K3??
¿Otra cosa, cuánto te timaron por ese cacharro los chinitos?


----------



## jonnyChispas (Abr 18, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si vas a medir 20 miliamperes , o sea 20 milésimas de un Ampere . . .
> 
> ¿ No crees que deberías usar una escala mas baja  ?
> 
> Eso es como querer pesar una aspirina en una balanza para camiones



a poner el cable rojo en mA? dices?



Josefe17 dijo:


> Lo de la resistencia me descoloca, sólo 1K3??
> ¿Otra cosa, cuánto te timaron por ese cacharro los chinitos?



8 €... no me parece excesivo pero sin duda en el siguiente me gastare algo mas


----------



## capitanp (Abr 18, 2011)

jonnyChispas dijo:


> ya tienen el post editado perdonen mi analfabetismo, creo que mido bien.
> 
> cable rojo a 20 A cable negro a COM.
> pila de 9V conecta resistencia y led el cable rojo se conecta al fina del led y el negro al cable negativo.
> se enciende el led pero aun cambiando la escala de los amperios sale 0


 

Clarooooo si colocas las puntas en la clavija de 20A solo medira cuando pongas el selector en 20A y con una resolucion de 100mA  (00.0A) y tu estas midiendo como mucho 20mA (00.020A) creo que deverias cambiar la escala a 200mA y colocar la clavija en mA


----------



## jonnyChispas (Abr 18, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> Clarooooo si colocas las puntas en la clavija de 20A solo medira cuando pongas el selector en 20A y con una resolucion de 100mA  (00.0A) y tu estas midiendo como mucho 20mA (00.020A) creo que deverias cambiar la escala a 200mA y colocar la clavija en mA



gracias por la respuesta.

siguiendo tus instrucciones me pasa esto:

cable rojo 20Ma cable negro com

poniendo el tester en serie con el led en la escala 2m, 20m, 200m, se enciende el led pero me pone 1 en la pantalla y en la escala de 20 no se enciende el led.

sera el tester?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

Si escribe uno a la izquierda es que te pasaste de escala ! 

battería+____resistencia__+led-___CableRojo/TESTER/CableNegro___-batería


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2011)

no tiene fusible ese tester ???

por ay se fundió el fusible,con tanta pruebas  digo yo,,no se


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola.






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 18, 2011)

bueno dos imagenes valen mas que 2000 palabras jeje. opppssss perdon.....


----------



## jonnyChispas (Abr 18, 2011)

mañana les saco un par de imagenes de como lo mido, y asi aclaramos el problema.
muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------

